# long night ahead for me



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

2 of Tansy's kittens are now mouth breathing and struggling to feed, core temps have drops. They received AB's today but as it is a virus they will only combat any accompanying bacterial infection... curse calicivirus............


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, sweetie I am so sorry. Have been there and it's not easy. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Almost posted it was after 2:am your time. Just now realized from your other post it's Good Friday in the UK. 

Why do things happen this way? One year from now on their birthdays you will remember this night/morning.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor little ones, hope they pull through


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hope things are looking better for you little ones. i'm so sorry you are all going through this


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I have just come back from the vets, sadly both were euthanized. Luckily the vet on call we my own vet so she took the time to talk to me. 

She is a little concerned that at 15 days only 1 of the 5 kittens were attempting to open their eyes, all kitten were showing signs of 'fading kitten syndrome' laboured breathing, core temp dropping, arching back although neither were dehydrated and both had full round tummies are were above average weight. Had she not jabbed Tansy herself she would have said Calicivirus was 100% the cause but as she did in November she is baffled at to how quickly these kittens have gone down hill, they were happily feeding this time yesterday. 

Anyhow I have had to put my devastation to one side for now, and get to the bottom of it. The kittens are to be preserved (I didn't ask) until after the easter hols and although she feel a post mortem will be inconclusive she is going to take more swabs. We discussed Tansy and the fact she has CP kittens but comes from self lines and she is going to DNA test her, she actually questioned whether the cat I have the papers for is actually the cat I have (I bloody hope so) and as this is our Studs first ever litter she feels we need to tread with caution with him too.. 

I have 2 more babies one is fighting fit eyes open and a right 2 week old terror as they should be the other is still as helpless as a newborn. 

I am so sorry I haven't got better news..


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I very rarely coming into the breeding section

Just read your post, so sorry to read it.

Hugs to you, I know its awful and disheartening, but keep positive if only for your own mind

Run free at the bridge little Angels xxx

As said, hugs to you xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh Lucy, I'm so sorry 

RIP little ones


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i cannot imagine what you are going through, its made me teary just reading this  . sending you a hug and fingers crossed for you and all your cats/kittens.xxx

R I P little ones.xxxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry it must be heartbreaking for you. Hope the remaining ones make it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP little angels. xxxxx


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

How awful for you. Sending hugs and hope the other 2 little ones are fine!


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Poor little things, you must be heartbroken. I hope the other two continue to thrive and bring you much happiness.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This is such a sad post. Sending you as much comfort as you can take. I hope that all the others pull through. 

RIP little ones.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Such a sad post. Paws x'd the others pull through. Sending healing vibes


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

thank you, it will hit me later, at the moment I am in military mode with cleaning and ensuring these kittens survive.... and sleep is very much needed.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry  RIP little babies xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

So very sorry. Rest in peace sweet angels.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

The last 2 are now sneezing  this is a very virulent strain of FCV.. I will be glad when everyone is well and we can begin our 2 months of peace before testing for carriers...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Awww, so sorry. Rufus had FCV, many episodes of mouth breathing and sneezing non stop. A warm mist humidifier run 24/7 did help him tremendously during these acute episodes. 

Best wishes.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry Lucy  just doesn't seem fair! 

RIP little ones


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we have a humidifier, olbas oil, vicks all on the go.. The little CP I lost in the week I was expecting as he stopped feeding at two days and was rolling his head, yesterday I woke to a snotty Tansy, the kittens were still feeding at 9pm and really struggling 5 hours later.. The vet is not overly convinced that the Calici is totally to blame here. We could be looking at congenital problems also, it is my studs first litter she feels that for 2 week old kittens that should still be protected from mum's antibodies to go down hill so fast that an underdeveloped respiratory system could be involved.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your kittens and so sorry your going through such a rough time, I really do hope your vet gets to the bottom of this.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so sorry to hear your news. Hoping that the remaining babies survive x


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Keep strong for your cats and I hope the remaining kittens make it. 

My heart goes out to you


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear 2 more are sneezing



Lucy1012 said:


> vicks all on the go.. .


Vicks contains eucalyptus oil, which is toxic to cats. Even inhaling isn't good for them.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> Sorry to hear 2 more are sneezing
> 
> Vicks contains eucalyptus oil, which is toxic to cats. Even inhaling isn't good for them.


that won't be helping them much then, I will check the ingredients now as it is not the vicks brand (I don't think they do that now) it was the vets suggestion for the older cats I didn't think to question it.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

yep it contains it, will stop using that then..


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Vicks contains eucalyptus oil, which is toxic to cats. Even inhaling isn't good for them.


Oh dear I did put essential oil of eucalyptus in my steamer for Rufus.  Knew it was toxic on it's own, but read as long as the steamer was well away from the cats it was OK. A suggestion followed from another cat forum ut: 

Thankfully, he has suffered no apparent ill effects.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

So very sorry for your losses. Keeping my fingers crossed for the other two. I can't imagine what you must be feeling. Hope you will find out what the cause is behind this.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so very sorry for your losses. you must be devastated. really praying you have some better news this morning. RIP little babies - taken way to early from this world


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> I have just come back from the vets, sadly both were euthanized. Luckily the vet on call we my own vet so she took the time to talk to me.
> 
> She is a little concerned that at 15 days only 1 of the 5 kittens were attempting to open their eyes, all kitten were showing signs of 'fading kitten syndrome' laboured breathing, core temp dropping, arching back although neither were dehydrated and both had full round tummies are were above average weight. Had she not jabbed Tansy herself she would have said Calicivirus was 100% the cause but as she did in November she is baffled at to how quickly these kittens have gone down hill, they were happily feeding this time yesterday.
> 
> ...


So sorry lucy RIP babies.......

Lucy does your stud boy carry c/p? self girls from self lines can still have c/p kittens if the stud boy carrys c/p.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> So sorry lucy RIP babies.......
> 
> Lucy does your stud boy carry c/p? self girls from self lines can still have c/p kittens if the stud boy carrys c/p.


Exactly kelzcats,this makes me so mad when vets think they know what their talking about regarding breeding.How the hell can a vet make that assumption when shes not seen the cats pedigree :cursing:.

Today I took my lad to get his entirety done the vet said 'is he a Persian?' wtf .

Lucy I wouldn't believe everything the vets tell you especially regarding breeding aspects.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

and then there were none... Sadly I found Tansy lying on the last two this evening, she left them this morning with the notion of not going back. The way she walked off I just knew.. Despite bottle feeding relatively well they faded about 6pm. Tansy is quiet but has left the nest and having a fuss. 

I would like to thank everyone for their help and I will get to the bottom of this if it kills and bankrupts me. 

Gutted in an understatement, I am actually numb with grief


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

OMGoodness, so very sorry


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> and then there were none... Sadly I found Tansy lying on the last two this evening, she left them this morning with the notion of not going back. The way she walked off I just knew.. Despite bottle feeding relatively well they faded about 6pm. Tansy is quiet but has left the nest and having a fuss.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their help and I will get to the bottom of this if it kills and bankrupts me.
> 
> Gutted in an understatement, I am actually numb with grief


Oh huni I am gobsmacked! I can't quite find the words that will confort you in this most awful time.

I hope you gain relief from what ever truths you discover xxxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry Lucy, how heartbreaking


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry Lucy   thinking of you and poor Tansy at this hard time


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry. Don't know what else to say. Rip little family.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Can only echo my sorrow. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry for your losses Lucy  Can only guess how devastated you must be 
RIP tiny babies


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

thanks all, Tansy and I have been snuggling and she is coming to bed with me tonight she is usually penned over night as she can be a bit hit and miss with trays, during the day we can keep them immaculate and to her liking but should someone use it before her she won't entertain the idea, she has OCD with litter types and trays and will only put 2 feet in but she can poop where she wants tonight, I think we both need snuggles.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

and as you can imagine she is very very down in the dumps.. she is such a good mummy my heart is breaking for her...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Sending you hugs, although they will be no consolation.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh Lucy i'm so very sorry. this just seems so unfair. i cannot imagine the heartache you must be feeling at this sad time. hope Tansy can get over this quickly - the poor girl must be devastated. big hugs to you Lucy and please give Tansy a cuddle from me. i'm sitting here reading this in tears for you. so very very sad xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry,my heart goes out to you,.......

R I P little ones xxxxxx


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear the news. xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

How devastating for you all, sending hugs to you both.
RIP little darlings x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in tears for you here. Can't begin to imagine the heartache 

Sending all the love I can muster to you and Tansy. What a truly devastating situation and outcome xXx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your dreadful news. In tears for you. Sending hugs to you and poor Tansy x x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

So sorry to read your sad news {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry to read this, you must be devastated, I can only imagine how you must be feeling losing those little babies.

Thinking of you x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So so sorry Lucy ... Rip little ones ... So so sad  x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Just caught up with the last few pages. This has been an awful thing to read but hopefully a positive thing will come out of it for those people that end up with 'oops' litters.

The heartbreak sadness for not only for you but also for Tansy is awful. Sending you both lots of cuddles.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

I'm so so sorry. Xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So so sorry. I really don't know what to say. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------

